# How to make happy little trees



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

I AM NOT BOB ROSS, LOL

But here is an easy way to make birch trees.


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

I love your videos DJ.....tell us the truth...you really like to play dress up....don't ya...huh don't ya?

Cheers mate


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

How do you know they’re happy?


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Awesome intro and nice results. 

Did you consdier using a fine marker or paint pen for the markings on the trunk? I've been messing with cheap paint pens (usually with the ends cut to a smaller point) and found it's a great way to do alot of small painting tasks.


----------



## Steam&Diesel (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice video "Bob", very helpful. I will be using this info later on.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

yes, lol.


----------

